# Blade Running Coming to Life



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

is your memory a memory or an implant?

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/26/s...es&_r=1&gwh=C9F60C1889CAFB5239753EDC805FDBDD&


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

ohhh..freaky to think about!! Reminds me of that Arnold Schwarzenegger film "Total Recall".


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

which was also written by Philip Dick....just as blade runner was.......


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Just to think...the memories of your kid chasing the cat with compressed air might be implanted...LOL!!!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hasn't this concept been around for a while? Rod Serling suggested this early on....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

of course it has......nothing is original after the Greeks anyhow......

PKD had was a twin; their parents were not exactly stellar, shall we say, and as an infant, his twin sister was burned to death under a heating blanket (they forgot about her).

this affected him deeply, obviously, and he spent quite a bit of time viewing life through her eyes......to the point he didn't know what was real, and the outcome of that revelation was 'do androids dream of electric sheep?', a great pun in and of itself, and what would become blade runner......validate your memories....

tis impossible.


----------

